
This 4th of July, US veterans are calling on Congress to restore net neutrality - janeboo
https://medium.com/@fightfortheftr/this-fourth-of-july-us-veterans-are-calling-on-congress-to-restore-net-neutrality-acb89ce767b7
======
robdachshund
Great, then how about they make a regulation to treat all packets the same
rather than classifying internet as a utility and putting it under complete
federal control.

Calling something net neutrality does not make it net neutrality. Bullet
dodged.

~~~
falcrist
What if they just made rules to prevent ISPs from blocking or throttling legal
traffic or engaging in paid prioritization schemes?

That is what the 2015 regulations entailed.

------
arbie
Given the current political climate at the federal level, how could this
succeed?

~~~
buckczechcatch
The federal politics has to change then. So we need to elect different people.
In order to do that, public opinion needs to change. And to do that we need
gestures like these. And probably a lot more, until everyone gets the idea.

